# H:Everything W:BFG



## Ordo (Dec 31, 2008)

Hey guys I have a ton of unused models lying around and I really do not have space or time for them any more. I am interested in anything battlfleet Gothic and amwilling to trade almost anything for them.
I have as follows
Warhammer 40k
Orks- Misc models ask and I should have them I have alot of 2nd edition stuff
Dark Eldar- All OOP models but I have a lot of wyches incubi and two archons 
Necrons- 3 lords, 9 Destroyers and at least 50 warriors and 10 immortals
Daemons- 1 Skull taker 40 Bloodletters (Current) 20 Bloodletters (OOP)
Space Marines- 100 Tact marines 5 captains 20 terminators and two Rhinos
Warhammer Fantasy 
I have alot of the old armies books and the current Vampire counts hard back along with the mini rulebook


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

I have an eldar fleet i will sell...... made up of

Eldar Shadow Cruiser x1
Eldar Eclipse Cruiser x2
3 Hellebore escorts

And assorted smaller ships am asking $110 shipped.


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Axe Bloodletters?


----------



## Ordo (Dec 31, 2008)

Yes DeathKlokk


----------



## Ordo (Dec 31, 2008)

Everything sold thanks for looking guys.
Ordo


----------

